# NGD!!! Etherial Custom FF 8 string



## Xiphos7 (Mar 21, 2012)

So my 1st NGD, before this guitar it's just been a couple of ibanez after the 1st shitty yamaha strat-copy 
Specs are in one of the photos.
one interesting thing was the turnaround time, this guy is fairly small so it only took him about a month, and it just occurred to me that on the 20th of january was my 1st email to enquire about the guitar, so the whole process has taken 2 months  
Further posts with ALL the photos i got, he sent me photos throughout the build process


----------



## Xiphos7 (Mar 21, 2012)

MOAR


----------



## Xiphos7 (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh and i forgot to mention, the luthier is adding this guitar to his catalogue and calling it the "_Ephemeral Veil_" 
Specs are in one of the photos in this post


----------



## Metal_Webb (Mar 21, 2012)

Saw this guitar when I went hunting to find where Sarah Longfield was getting hers made. Damn sexy axe mate!

When I get the cash and need for it, will defo be getting one make by this guy. He seems quick, skilled and only lives about an hour away!

Enjoy


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 21, 2012)

Sweet score, duderpants. I don't really understand what's going on there with that inlay, but that kinda adds to the mystique of it all .


----------



## Goatchrist (Mar 21, 2012)

DUDE! Love it!
The inlay idea is genius! Really diggin it!


----------



## Xiphos7 (Mar 21, 2012)

The inlay on the 3rd, 5th,7th etc frets is made with a glowing resin, the rest is just black, it's like a .. kind of tribal design haha im not too sure, the design was the luthiers and adding the glow was my idea


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Mar 21, 2012)

Pretty damn epic. Happy NGD.


----------



## guy in latvia (Mar 21, 2012)

wow, really sweet! interesting solution for the pickups, i wonder how the positioning affects the tone. congrats!


----------



## youshy (Mar 21, 2012)

epic inlay is epic! congrats!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 21, 2012)

That is one of the most epic body shapes I've ever seen!

Congrats man!


----------



## engage757 (Mar 21, 2012)

damn. that thing is a beast! HNGD!


----------



## Nonservium (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## Mysticlamp (Mar 21, 2012)

what....the

... i don't know what to say


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Mar 21, 2012)

Holy crap, man! Thanks for posting this, it looks absolutely unique. I love the inlay and the finish on it! Happy NGD to ya!


----------



## celticelk (Mar 21, 2012)

Those are covered BKPs. Is Bareknuckle selling covered 8-string pickups as regular product? 'Cause *damn*.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 21, 2012)

That's a tastey body shape.


----------



## mphsc (Mar 21, 2012)

love the shape & inlay idea. Congrats.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Mar 21, 2012)

holy balls that inlay work is great


----------



## Overtone (Mar 21, 2012)

Love me some blackbutt


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Mar 21, 2012)

fuarrrk, lovely axe dude-and the same scale I'm getting! Wicked!


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 21, 2012)

Holy crap! That's awesome! Does he have a website?


----------



## Faine (Mar 21, 2012)

Looks good man. I was checkin it out on facebook

http://www.facebook.com/EtherialGuitars


----------



## Xiphos7 (Mar 21, 2012)

celticelk said:


> Those are covered BKPs. Is Bareknuckle selling covered 8-string pickups as regular product? 'Cause *damn*.



No these covers were custom made by the luthier, the normal 8 string aftermaths looked to boring


----------



## Xiphos7 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> Holy crap! That's awesome! Does he have a website?


just the ^facebook page for now, he did have a wonderful website but for some reason someone hacked it? weird considering his site wouldn't get much traffic.


----------



## m4rK (Mar 21, 2012)

Damn, so much want, so little cash! Sweet guitar man!


----------



## JP Universe (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh sweet! Jaw dropped open upon seeing that one. Then my wallet shook in fear when I found out he was from Australia


----------



## m4rK (Mar 24, 2012)

Soo, are we gonna get to hear this thing or see some more pics of it? I'm clearly obsessed!


----------



## technomancer (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok I love the final look, shape is awesome and the tribal work in the finish is cool as hell. The pickup covers look cool too 

But an 8 piece body made from two different wood types and epoxy for an inlay? Really? The body looks like it was built from scraps of body blanks


----------



## IronGoliath (Mar 24, 2012)

Well. I've shat myself.

Thanks bro.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 24, 2012)

Happy NGD! Looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Purelojik (Mar 24, 2012)

damn i checked out the guys FB he has a sweet inlay idea of a depleting hourglass. wish i thought of that. suuuper intensive work tho


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah, I can't decide if his stuff looks high quality or not. The designs are definitely cool, but I'm not sure the inlay stuff looks real tight. I'd have to see a finished version up close to know. Cool that he's doing one for Sarah Shreds, though.


----------



## luca9583 (Mar 24, 2012)

Xiphos7 said:


> So my 1st NGD, before this guitar it's just been a couple of ibanez after the 1st shitty yamaha strat-copy
> Specs are in one of the photos.
> one interesting thing was the turnaround time, this guy is fairly small so it only took him about a month, and it just occurred to me that on the 20th of january was my 1st email to enquire about the guitar, so the whole process has taken 2 months
> Further posts with ALL the photos i got, he sent me photos throughout the build process




Very cool design. How does the guitar sound?


----------



## -42- (Mar 24, 2012)

Clips needed.


----------



## Xiphos7 (Mar 25, 2012)

technomancer said:


> Ok I love the final look, shape is awesome and the tribal work in the finish is cool as hell. The pickup covers look cool too
> 
> But an 8 piece body made from two different wood types and epoxy for an inlay? Really? The body looks like it was built from scraps of body blanks


The body is 2 piece? Where'd you get 8 piece from?
And as you can see from the finished product it certainly doesn't look like it was built from scraps..
Clips will be posted soon, probably in 3 days when i can manage to do it (exams :/) I'm thinking some of Point to point by AAL and a full cover of Lethargica, not technical but it'll show off the tone hopefully


----------



## Xiphos7 (Mar 25, 2012)

m4rK said:


> Soo, are we gonna get to hear this thing or see some more pics of it? I'm clearly obsessed!


I'll post some more pics in a few days, (very bust right now, probs shouldn't be on here lol) any requests of particular shots? 

It sounds simply put, amazing. 
I wouldn't doubt the build quality just because you haven't heard of him or because he was fairly quick in building it, everyone starts small and imo that certainly hasn't reduced the quality


----------



## m4rK (Mar 25, 2012)

Xiphos7 said:


> I'll post some more pics in a few days, (very bust right now, probs shouldn't be on here lol) any requests of particular shots?
> 
> It sounds simply put, amazing.
> I wouldn't doubt the build quality just because you haven't heard of him or because he was fairly quick in building it, everyone starts small and imo that certainly hasn't reduced the quality



Side profile of the neck and some shots of that bad boy in use mang!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 25, 2012)

Xiphos7 said:


> The body is 2 piece? Where'd you get 8 piece from?



I think this is what Techno was referring to.


----------



## Purelojik (Mar 25, 2012)

isnt it spelled ethereal ?


----------



## Xiphos7 (Mar 25, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think this is what Techno was referring to.



thought he was referring to eight different timbers, still, the pieces were hand-picked, not scraps


----------



## Xiphos7 (Mar 25, 2012)

Purelojik said:


> isnt it spelled ethereal ?


Nah it's intentionally etherial


----------



## Xiphos7 (Mar 25, 2012)

Few more pics


----------



## Splinterhead (Mar 27, 2012)

I gotta say that's f*ckin ridiculous!
A lot of real interesting NGD's around here lately.


----------



## MABGuitar (Mar 27, 2012)

Really awesome looking guitar man! How do you like the 20'' radius on an 8 string?


----------



## ilovefinnish (Mar 28, 2012)

the glow inlays are siiiick, i've have fear to play that axe!


----------



## Xiphos7 (Mar 28, 2012)

MABGuitar said:


> Really awesome looking guitar man! How do you like the 20'' radius on an 8 string?


To be quite honest i'm not sure yet, it is really comfortable to play though


----------



## Xiphos7 (Mar 28, 2012)

One of the two clips i'm doing (heavy and clean) will be up in an hour or two hopefully, It's Meshuggah's Lethargica


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 28, 2012)

not a fan of the inlay but other than that its killer


----------



## Xiphos7 (Mar 28, 2012)

Soooo my internet is shit... -.- it'll be up soon


----------



## Xiphos7 (Mar 28, 2012)

Yay, here's one clip, the heavy one.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 28, 2012)

Xiphos7 said:


> The body is 2 piece? Where'd you get 8 piece from?
> And as you can see from the finished product it certainly doesn't look like it was built from scraps..
> Clips will be posted soon, probably in 3 days when i can manage to do it (exams :/) I'm thinking some of Point to point by AAL and a full cover of Lethargica, not technical but it'll show off the tone hopefully



the glue lines are clearly visible in your progress pics... last I'll bring it up though


----------



## Xiphos7 (Mar 28, 2012)

technomancer said:


> the glue lines are clearly visible in your progress pics...


yeah already went through that after your last post. Don't care.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 28, 2012)

Apologies, I totally missed Max's post already pointing it out before I replied.


----------



## Churchie777 (Mar 28, 2012)

Wouldnt that make it 4 pieces? not 8


----------



## technomancer (Mar 28, 2012)

Churchie777 said:


> Wouldnt that make it 4 pieces? not 8



If you look at the edge there's a center glue line too, the front and back appear to be separate pieces as well for a total of 8


----------



## Churchie777 (Mar 28, 2012)

technomancer said:


> If you look at the edge there's a center glue line too, the front and back appear to be separate pieces as well for a total of 8



Ah yeah i see that now,

Good clip too shes a nice sounding guitar for sure and its great that he uses Aussie timbers in all his builds


----------



## technomancer (Mar 28, 2012)

Yeah there are some things about the guitar I really like, like I said that shape and the contouring on the body are awesome


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 6, 2012)

I love the inlay, that's so sick. Dammit I'm so sick of seeing all these awesome luthiers from Australia, it makes me wish I was Australian.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Apr 7, 2012)

Are those pickup covers really painted over, in design with the body paint? Out*Fuckin*Standing! A true inspiration! Nice All Around!


----------



## HexaneLake (Apr 12, 2012)

interesting


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey, how is the finish on the guitar? Looking at those last close ups on the side of the neck it looks like the edge of the FB and the side inlays are a little rough.


----------



## Sepultorture (Apr 13, 2012)

That's pretty effing epic


----------



## Xiphos7 (Apr 13, 2012)

hmm, I wouldn't say Rough.. The finish is just a gloss, which admittedly i won't get next time though its not a big deal. The markers, I see what you mean, they're not perfect, but i think it's just the placing is a little uinbalanced, they're compensated for the fan too. 
Just recorded in a studio with an Axe FX today, when that gets mixed and mastered i'll post a link, it'll be a much better example of the sound of the guitar than that meshuggah video D:


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Apr 14, 2012)

Because of this thread, I went to the site. Etherial Guitars have a load of different guitars, with woods I am not too familiar with. With concept designs on the way. As well as stock of very interesting woods choices & proven successes, like EMG pickups.

I'm sold to try one.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 14, 2012)

Xiphos7 said:


> hmm, I wouldn't say Rough.. The finish is just a gloss, which admittedly i won't get next time though its not a big deal. The markers, I see what you mean, they're not perfect, but i think it's just the placing is a little uinbalanced, they're compensated for the fan too.
> Just recorded in a studio with an Axe FX today, when that gets mixed and mastered i'll post a link, it'll be a much better example of the sound of the guitar than that meshuggah video D:



Oh, yeah, I didn't mean finish, like gloss vs not. I just meant what you said about how the inlays didn't look totally lined up straight and had some extra glue around them. But I can't really tell from the photos. I ask because I really like the design work and the crazy inlay patter, but I want to be 100% confident before considering an order, because I've been burned before.


----------



## vansinn (Apr 15, 2012)

Smashing. Cool details, and great to see a headstock design that is sufficiently distanced from common designs.
The body looks semi-ergo for sitting down too, maybe it's intended this way?

I like the 26"...29" scaling, sounds really good in the low register, and noticed it kept sounding good in the 3:20...3:50 part of the clip, where you play it fairly high up the frets.
Would be cool with a vid demoing how it sounds all over the scale, and how the cleans are too 
The reason being not only for this build, but also in general for the chosen scales.

Oh, and I can't see/hear any negative effects from the multiple-piece body construction.
I _would_ like to know why those particular woods were chosen, though 

BTW, which string brand and gauges did you choose?


----------



## Xiphos7 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> Oh, yeah, I didn't mean finish, like gloss vs not. I just meant what you said about how the inlays didn't look totally lined up straight and had some extra glue around them. But I can't really tell from the photos. I ask because I really like the design work and the crazy inlay patter, but I want to be 100% confident before considering an order, because I've been burned before.


I'd say yes, there are a few cosmetic imperfections, but the quality of the guitar is really nice, feels great, sounds great and plays beautifully, though i should've got the perpendicular fret on the 7th or 5th rather than the 12th


----------



## Xiphos7 (Apr 15, 2012)

vansinn said:


> Smashing. Cool details, and great to see a headstock design that is sufficiently distanced from common designs.
> The body looks semi-ergo for sitting down too, maybe it's intended this way?
> 
> I like the 26"...29" scaling, sounds really good in the low register, and noticed it kept sounding good in the 3:20...3:50 part of the clip, where you play it fairly high up the frets.
> ...


He's really into aussie woods 
as for which aussie woods, the one on the bass side was chosen as it's more dense and suited to the bass range, and the opposite for the treble side.
The body, yeah i like that term 
it's not quite deep enough to make classical position really easy when sitting down without a foot-stand but it makes it very comfy to play overall imo.
strings are just ernie ball, in a custom gauge set, 10-48 + 60 + 74.
The 74 is definitely tight enough on the 29", but I still ordered some 80s, i like the strings reallly tight  I think there were a few issues in the video after the break, the low note had a bit of that pitch warble when i hit it


----------

